# Anyone know where to find a...



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

holster like this one, but WITHOUT the elastic? I'd like the entire rig to be the same material.



















By the way, if you can't tell from the pictures, this is a solo rig. There is no place for spare magazines on the other side.

It's for my SR9c.

Thank you.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

What kind is that one? I like it.

RCG


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's the link. Andrews Custom Leather

They have nice stuff.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Holly,
google galco leather shoulder holsters they have a simular design to the one pictured but they use all leather it is called the Miami Classic. 
hope this info helps you good luck.
JBarL


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I appreciate the recommendation, JBarL, but I was looking for somthing with no attachments on the right side.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link!

From what I can find and from the folks I know with shoulder holsters the "solo rigs" all seem to have an elastic opposite side strap.

RCG


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you, RCG.


----------

